# Tips for Greece footy, from Kings of Odds:



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 23, 2013)

By *Mauro Santangelo*, our Tipster Team's Member:

Soccer » Greece » Football League - Group 2 » Gazoros - Kalamaria
Bet type: 1X2
*Kalamaria 4.00*, at Bet365 (17:00 CET)

------------------------

Sorry for late posting, but if you go to our Private Forum, you can get there all the tips on various sports and countries in time.

Our handicappers have 2 time limits to respect when posting:
The first one is until 9:30 CET, and the second one is at 15:30 CET.
The games for which there are tips can begin earliest after 1 hour past these time limits.

There is a special earlier posting time for games in Asia, but about this expected posting time 
the handicapper must inform in the last post of the previous day.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 23, 2013)

By " *Svelgar* " , our Tipster Team's Member:

Soccer » Greece » Super League » Giannina - Aris
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Aris +1.0 -1.81*, at Pinnacle (18:30 CET)

Good luck!


----------

